# Copying and Pasting Using Mouse in Startup Shell



## Goatman (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have just installed FreeBSD 9.  I am looking for a way to copy and paste text in the startup shell (not X environment).  moused is configured properly and I can move the cursor and select text with the mouse, however there is no paste functionality with the middle button.  Does this capability exist?

I have complete control of my Linux environment, but I will be unable to continue with the FreeBSD installation in the short term without this functionality.  The inability to effectively configure X is a result of 12 defective keyboard keys.  Mounting a disk to load a new keyboard map will be my next task.

Thank you in advance,
Goatman


----------



## Beastie (Jun 23, 2013)

Goatman said:
			
		

> I can move the cursor and select text with the mouse, however there is no paste functionality with the middle button.  Does this capability exist?


It works here. Perhaps you could use `Shift + Insert` instead.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 23, 2013)

Beastie,

Shift + Insert works like a charm.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2013)

Are you using a notebook, like one that has three buttons and both touchpad and trackpoint?  Because those sometimes require the two-button paste, which works about a quarter of the time for me.  Best solution: plug in a mouse with a real third button.  I'll have to try the Shift-Insert option.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 24, 2013)

@wblock@,

Iâ€™m using an IBM Thinkpad T60. The controls are exactly as you describe.  Iâ€™ll have to try the two button paste.

Goatman


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I'll have to try the Shift-Insert option.


I've noticed Shift-Insert works a lot more consistently than for example Ctrl-V. The latter doesn't always work.


----------

